# Rear Diffuser - TT body styling



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I was thinking of getting one of these:...










Has anyone had one fitted?

How is it attached?

Â£150 seems a lot but I think it looks good


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

Where did you get the pic and price from? The current diffuser just clips off so should be an easy fit. Cant tell from the pic if bodycoloured?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Price and pic are in the TT brochure from the Audi website.

Front skirt, 8J00716099AX, Â£200
Side skirts, 8J00716859AX, Â£250
Rear diffuser, for 2.0T models, 8J00716119AX, Â£150
Rear diffuser, for 3.2 quattro models, 8J0071611B9AX, Â£150
Rear spoiler, 8J00716459AX, Â£200


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

For that money I would be interested too.
Any info would be good thanks.


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks carly, are they colour coded?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

carly said:


> Price and pic are in the TT brochure from the Audi website.
> 
> Front skirt, 8J00716099AX, Â£200
> Side skirts, 8J00716859AX, Â£250
> ...


carly - the tt brochure queen!
just the ticket that post, nice one. 
can you order parts from audi then?
or are they aftermarket extras if not ordered with the car??


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Price and pic are in the TT brochure from the Audi website.
> ...


Brochure says...

_Audi Centre-Fitted Accessories offer a range of products that enable you to tailor your Audi TT to your tastes and requirements. All prices exclude fitting and painting, where this is
required. Please contact your Audi Centre for further details of Accessories available for the Audi TT._


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

I have the rear diffuser fitted - let me know if you need pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

It comes raw white , in primer, i picked mine up today.
Its at the bodyshop being sprayed black at the moment and i will post pics on friday.
Still not sure how it will look on my car, and the only way to find out was to get one and get it sprayed and fitted.

A good bodyshop will spray you one up for about 70 - 130 quid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> It comes raw white , in primer, i picked mine up today.
> Its at the bodyshop being sprayed black at the moment and i will post pics on friday.
> Still not sure how it will look on my car, and the only way to find out was to get one and get it sprayed and fitted.
> 
> A good bodyshop will spray you one up for about 70 - 130 quid.


So where did you get it from NAN?
You got a link buddy etc?

Not sure its right on white TTC's.
Looks a little STORM TROOPER!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > It comes raw white , in primer, i picked mine up today.
> ...


Audi dealership. 
Im doing mine in gloss black against dolphin grey so it doesnt look like that.
What is it with you and white?
White , white , white , blue. Ha, got you then, bet you thought i was gonna type white.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Oh NAN, you such a one!
white white white, all white at the back!
me and white????? err cus I have ordered a white TT.
what other colour could i have it in then???

black on dolphin grey will look the nuts dude.
cant wait to see that!

did you think about having it white???


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


Nope.
Its a bit bland and im getting sick of seeing it to be honest.
Dont get me wrong, its a great look, but i think i'd get bored shitless looking at it after a bit and wished i had some colour on my car.

I also think its a faddy thing on the back of the ipod generation, and look whats happened there, eventually people wanted there ipod in different colour.

Im also a grotty sod, and most the time drive around in a landrover.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

hmmm, i will reach for that salt again NAN.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Redcar_TT said:


> Not sure its right on white TTC's.
> Looks a little STORM TROOPER!


OMG, thats really bad [smiley=sick2.gif]

Looks wrong in body colour, try gloss black if its a 3.2, but that does not work at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> hmmm, i will reach for that salt again NAN.


I wouldn't. I meant that.
Like i said, its a colour(shade, and from here on in, read colour as shade) that some are almost fanatical about.
I'm not one of them.
I've seen it on TT's, R8's and everything from Bentleys to Fu**in Fiats and not one of those cars has done anything for me.

I like black, but the reason i didnt choose it is its a sod to maintain the colour as it is with white.

I dunno, i think a lot of the younger lot go for it as they've come out of the apple gen, but i dont get it.
Didnt like it 20 odd years ago on the lancia delta intergrale either.

If i lived in Miami, Barcelona, Tokyo or shopped on Rodeo drive i might be interested.
As it is , i live in Wales and its damp most the time.
When its not damp it really raining.
And when its not really raining it just rained and everything looks like it needs hosing down as the mud gets everywhere.

Its a white thing.
Its just not for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

NAN fair enough, take your point!
Maybe I am influenced from my computer.
I am a graphic designer using yes you've guessed it WHITE apple macs!
I don't actually own an ipod, but take your point about that too.

I would have gone for dolphin grey, but our current audi is dolphin grey!
so had to have a change.

funny what you saying about wales! LOL
surely its not that bad is it - weather that is!

anyway, will stay off the colour issue now and get back to the thread if i contribute any further, ie about the diffuser.

take it easy fella.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

So DU03NAN when you get it back in black are you fitting it yourself? is it easy to fit?

Can you post pictures when its done.

Gloss black sounds an excellent contrast to my silver


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure its right on white TTC's.
> ...


Don't like it in white, but it looks 8) in black.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I photoshopped this one from Donny last year. I think it looks good in matt black, especially on a red TT 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Black looks better than body colour for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> I photoshopped this one from Donny last year. I think it looks good in matt black, especially on a red TT 8)


I'm swaying towards a fixed tail like that.
Bugger, stop showing me these pics.

Problem is, im a button pusher.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

conneem said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Redcar_TT said:
> ...


Not keen on the look of the top one but the 2nd pic WOW that does look cool !


----------



## maximus (Aug 30, 2007)

I like the ABT valence which I'm told by the Audi dealer who fitted mine is better quality and easier to fit than the s-line one.
http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/galle ... r/TT%20(a5)/Aftermarket/Abt%20Sportsline#


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

blackers said:


> So DU03NAN when you get it back in black are you fitting it yourself? is it easy to fit?
> 
> Can you post pictures when its done.
> 
> Gloss black sounds an excellent contrast to my silver


Yes Blackers, ill post some pics tomorrow and pm you to let you know theyre up.

You'd be surprised with your silver, i think black would be a good contrast, or a darker silver.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Gents,

Can anyone photoshop me this valance on a black TTC, in Silver please?

The one I bought from flea bay was already primed/painted in silver and looks the business. Im just not sure how it will go with a black TTC (I may have it sprayed black you see)

thanks in anticpation


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I'm swaying towards a fixed tail like that.
> Bugger, stop showing me these pics.


Stafford Audi have the fixed rear spoiler on eBay just now (reduced from Â£200 to Â£120):

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Genuine-r ... m153.l1262

You know you want it! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Alan W said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I'm swaying towards a fixed tail like that.
> ...


 :lol: Nice try.
However, i'm going for a carbon fibre one that still goes up and down from here.
Thanks though Alan.

I also see a of of my sayings keep popping up to haunt me. :lol:

http://www.nicheconversions.com/


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> :lol: Nice try.
> However, i'm going for a carbon fibre one that still goes up and down from here.
> Thanks though Alan.


No problem. 

Someone else on here may see this and save themselves some money! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Alan W said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Nice try.
> ...


I dunno, it looks good in some colours and shite in others, hence me going for carbon fibre.
Too busy sitting on the fence.

Diffuser looks good on mine though.


----------



## stee (Jun 29, 2012)

Redcar_TT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > It comes raw white , in primer, i picked mine up today.
> ...


hi there im after this rear diffuser if any one has one or could point me in the right direction to buy one would be gr8 thanks


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

I have an OEM carbon version for sale for s-line rear bumpers. Looked great on my old car and same sort of money listed here


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

jbomb said:


> I have an OEM carbon version for sale for s-line rear bumpers. Looked great on my old car and same sort of money listed here


For a 3.2 or for a 2.0t?


----------



## stee (Jun 29, 2012)

jbomb said:


> I have an OEM carbon version for sale for s-line rear bumpers. Looked great on my old car and same sort of money listed here


hi there jbome could u mesg me your number as im very intrested in the diffuser thanks m8


----------

